# Creating folders on Now Playing



## porkins (Jan 14, 2004)

I wish there were a way to create custom folders for the shows that have been recorded. I would love to make a folder "Kids Shows" and one "Garbage" for my wife's Dr. Phil and Oprah.
Is this in the plans at all?
It should be.


----------

